
Feds Find a Chicken Conspiracy - feross
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-04/feds-find-a-chicken-conspiracy
======
dsalzman
Audio version link [https://anchor.fm/talking-money-stuff/episodes/Feds-Find-
a-C...](https://anchor.fm/talking-money-stuff/episodes/Feds-Find-a-Chicken-
Conspiracy-ef0isn)

